# Principles of Marksmanship



## spr. mackinnon (21 Mar 2006)

Hey all, I was just wondering if anyone has a copy of the principles of marksmanship and could post them here for me, can't find my BMQ notes, I know it's bad I'll do my push-ups for it after this.  :-[

Chimo


----------



## boehm (21 Mar 2006)

Here this might help:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/ael/pubs/300-008/B-GL-382/001/PT-001/B-GL-382-001-PT-001.pdf


----------



## spr. mackinnon (22 Mar 2006)

Thanks, thats exactly what I needed plus more. 

Chimo


----------



## 043 (22 Mar 2006)

H - Hold;
A - Aim;
B - Breathe;
I - Instinctive Position;
T - Trigger


----------



## Navalsnpr (30 Mar 2006)

This page contains some documents that were put together by NavalShooter and myself as well as some information was compiled from many shooters who competed at CFSAC, AASAM, AFSAM and Bisley (including a few QM's). 

Shooting Resources

You will find a nice writeup on HABIT in the shooting book

Enjoy


----------



## Rohann (9 Apr 2006)

BRASS:
Breathe
Relax
Aim
Slack
Squeeze

-Rohann


----------



## Centurian1985 (15 Apr 2006)

First time Ive ever seen that book; glad they finally sorted out the issue of whether to train a soldier to hold with the non-firing hand on the forestock or in front of the mag; there were arguments on the subject well into the 2000-2005 era with some RSO's.  

While HABIT and BRASS are both good, neither is complete; HABIT does not emphasize the need to take up trigger slack, while BRASS does not emphasize the need for correct body alignment. The old system was no better (1985-1990 era): 

Position and Hold - firm enough to support weapon.
Natural Body Alignment - check alignment by closing dominant eye and sighting.
Aiming - rules of aim and 4-pt aiming model.
Release and Follow - breathing, trigger op, followthru.

While it covered the basics, it did not have a snappy easy to remember acronym.


----------



## Centurian1985 (15 Apr 2006)

Navalsniper, 

BTW nice page, thanks for copy of latest books, mine are very out-of-date!


----------



## Navalsnpr (16 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Navalsniper,
> BTW nice page, thanks for copy of latest books, mine are very out-of-date!



No Problem.. both NavyShooter and myself worked on the books a few years ago and try and keep them up to date.

Enjoy.


----------



## Darth_Hamel (26 Apr 2006)

Bit of a note on a great marksmanship technique that surprisingly few people know:

To check your instinctive position then close your eyes and wiggle the barrel of your weapon. Open your eyes and see where the sights are pointed, then shift your body to bring them back on the target. Repeat this process until the sight is on the centre of mass when you open your eyes. Your body is now perfectly pointed towards the target, and you can easily fire 5 rounds in 5 seconds in a tight grouping. This particularly works well for snapshooting in PWT 2, because it allows you to fire the first 15 rounds for the last section in about 20 seconds.


----------



## Centurian1985 (26 Apr 2006)

Darth; 

We refer to that as 'natural body alignment'..., but thanks for the full description for the benefit of those who didnt know what it meant.


----------



## Blakey (26 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Darth;
> 
> We refer to that as 'natural body alignment'..., but thanks for the full description for the benefit of those who didnt know what it meant.


...and that's not really the correct way to check for proper alignment either( don't "wiggle" your barrel around, among other things), at least not the way I've been taught.


----------



## Centurian1985 (26 Apr 2006)

Yes, Blakey is right (boy, you got to read every word or this stuff gets by you...):

1. Assume what you believe to be a natural body position with a firm grip on your weapon and with sights lined up on the target.
2. Close your eyes and slightly relax your position (aka relax your hold out of the aiming position but dont move your body)
3. Without opening your eyes, take up your body position again with a firm grip on your weapon and with sights lined up on the target.
4. Open your eyes.  If you are not lined up on the target, either left-right or up-down, re-align your body position.
5. Repeat as required, although with expereience you should be lined up after your first alignment test.

For those in close-quarters combat conditions, the above guideline is not applicable; 
1. Keep both eyes open and watch where your rounds splash; adjust as needed using the forefinger along the forestock as a guide.


----------

